# Java Help



## Sarcastic Gamer

Hey, I need help with Java.

See, I accidently Blocked it with Trend Micro.

And now when ever I try to use a chat room, I get the following message.



Java Plug-in 1.6.0_16
Using JRE version 1.6.0_16-b01 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
User home directory = C:\Documents and Settings\Partis
----------------------------------------------------
c:   clear console window
f:   finalize objects on finalization queue
g:   garbage collect
h:   display this help message
l:   dump classloader list
m:   print memory usage
o:   trigger logging
q:   hide console
r:   reload policy configuration
s:   dump system and deployment properties
t:   dump thread list
v:   dump thread stack
x:   clear classloader cache
0-5: set trace level to <n>
----------------------------------------------------


Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-2" java.lang.InternalError: couldn't create component peer
	at sun.awt.windows.WComponentPeer.checkCreation(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.windows.WComponentPeer.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.windows.WCanvasPeer.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.windows.WPanelPeer.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.windows.WWindowPeer.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.windows.WFramePeer.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.windows.WEmbeddedFramePeer.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.windows.WToolkit.createEmbeddedFrame(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.windows.WEmbeddedFrame.addNotify(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.main.client.PluginEmbeddedFrame.addNotify(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.windows.WEmbeddedFrame.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.main.client.PluginEmbeddedFrame.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.main.client.PluginMain$StartAppletRunner.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
load: class com.chatspace.v400320.Chat not found.
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.chatspace.v400320.Chat
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.createApplet(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.NetworkClient.doConnect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.openServer(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.openServer(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.New(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.http.HttpClient.New(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getNewHttpClient(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.plainConnect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.connect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.http.HttpURLConnection.getInputStream(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.HttpURLConnection.getResponseCode(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.getBytes(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.access$000(Unknown Source)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	... 7 more
Exception: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.chatspace.v400320.Chat


I've unninstalled it, and reinstelled it a ton, but it still doesn't work.

Please help.


----------



## johnb35

Go into Trend micro and unblock it. If you can't figure out how to do it, you may have to uninstall trend micro and then install it again once java works right.


----------



## Sarcastic Gamer

johnb35 said:


> Go into Trend micro and unblock it. If you can't figure out how to do it, you may have to uninstall trend micro and then install it again once java works right.



Trend Micro has a password.

Do you know any alternatives, or ways to hack it, preferably a easy way with note pad?


----------



## cmartin0

Are all Java application blocked? local and websites?



Sarcastic Gamer said:


> Trend Micro has a password.
> 
> Do you know any alternatives, or ways to hack it, preferably a easy way with note pad?


Typically config files are in an arbitrary binary format so editing is not a simple task.

If Trend Micro requires doesn't need a password to block apps but needs a password to unblock them? weird.


----------



## Sarcastic Gamer

cmartin0 said:


> Are all Java application blocked? local and websites?
> 
> 
> Typically config files are in an arbitrary binary format so editing is not a simple task.
> 
> If Trend Micro requires doesn't need a password to block apps but needs a password to unblock them? weird.



It's retarded, I know.

So there's no simple way to fix it?


----------



## cmartin0

you could install an older version of java and remove or rename the current install. recycle bin then restore or something

I'm not sure if this the right link to get the 1.6.15
https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHO...iewFilteredProducts-SingleVariationTypeFilter

This is a work around and doesnt solve the problem of trend. who has the password for trend ?


----------

